# Obamacare Delivers More Failure!



## The Rabbi (Nov 23, 2015)

It's the gift that keeps on giving.  I have to say Im not too disappointed here.  The insurance companies figured they had it made: a gov't mandate to buy their product.  Thats like a license to steal.  What they didnt figure was that young people are still smart enough (barely) to compare two numbers and pick the lower one.
So now policies sold on the Obamacare exchanges are poison to insurers, sure money losers. UnitedHealth is actively discouraging buyers from choosing its policies and will probably exit the market. 
Democrats deliver total failure once more.
UnitedHealth’s ObamaCare Reckoning


----------



## RDD_1210 (Nov 23, 2015)

Good....Single payer here we come!


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 23, 2015)

RDD_1210 said:


> Good....Single payer here we come!


That was always the plan.
Thanks for admtting that Democrats simply lied to the American people to get this crap passed.  And they will lie again on single payer.  Because the object is not to get better health care to anyone.  The object is to gain more control over people.


----------



## Arianrhod (Nov 23, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> It's the gift that keeps on giving.



USMB RWs' obsession with United Healthcare?  You're right.  There are about five threads that predate yours.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 23, 2015)

Arianrhod said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > It's the gift that keeps on giving.
> ...




How many are there on Trump?   Carson?  Rubio?  Planned parenthood?   People post about what interests them or what is in the news,  or in the case of obozocare,  what is screwing them over.


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 23, 2015)

I wonder where Canadians who want quality health will go when The U.S. no longer has a health care system worthy of the word "care"?


----------



## RDD_1210 (Nov 23, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Good....Single payer here we come!
> ...



You figured it all out. Good work! Nothing gets past your eagle eye.


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 24, 2015)

RDD_1210 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...


Including the fact that yo're a dolt.
Democrats have ridden this piece of crap program to extensive election losses every year since it passed.  It will continue to deliver for Republicans as people's premiums explode and coverage reduced.


----------



## BluesLegend (Nov 24, 2015)

That will teach the arrogant big mouth libs to pass a shit bill in defiance of the will of the people and lie through their teeth about it. Already it has cost them 1,200 seats nationally, the House and the Senate in historic losses. I love that no Republican voted for it, they own it 100% and we'll go right on making them pay a price.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 24, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> It's the gift that keeps on giving.  I have to say Im not too disappointed here.  The insurance companies figured they had it made: a gov't mandate to buy their product.  Thats like a license to steal.  What they didnt figure was that young people are still smart enough (barely) to compare two numbers and pick the lower one.
> So now policies sold on the Obamacare exchanges are poison to insurers, sure money losers. UnitedHealth is actively discouraging buyers from choosing its policies and will probably exit the market.
> Democrats deliver total failure once more.
> UnitedHealth’s ObamaCare Reckoning



A link to a pay site.  How very Jewish of you.

lolol


----------



## Arianrhod (Nov 24, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > It's the gift that keeps on giving.  I have to say Im not too disappointed here.  The insurance companies figured they had it made: a gov't mandate to buy their product.  Thats like a license to steal.  What they didnt figure was that young people are still smart enough (barely) to compare two numbers and pick the lower one.
> ...



If he's really a rabbi, then "koshergrl's" a cantor.


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 24, 2015)

Arianrhod said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


If you're really capable of reasoned discourse then I'm Chelsea Clinton!


----------



## Arianrhod (Nov 24, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Hi, Chelsea!  How's the baby?


----------



## RDD_1210 (Nov 24, 2015)

Arianrhod said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



It's not hard to figure out who Rabbi is for real. He's too stupid to cover up his personal info in a world where Google exists.


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 24, 2015)

Arianrhod said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Arianrhod said:
> ...


And yes you would believe that. Just like you believe Hillary didnt lie on Benghazi.
tool.


----------



## Arianrhod (Nov 24, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Now that you've proven you're not very good at this "I know you are but what am I?" game, perhaps you can post something appropriate to the forum.

Or are your posts in fact pertinent to healthcare, specifically mental healthcare?  Are you requesting an intervention?


----------



## Mike473 (Nov 24, 2015)

Being self employed for about 20 years, I was pretty sure there would be some issues with the Affordable Care Act plans right from the start. The plans offered to the self employed over the years have often had very high deductibles. I remember looking at some family plans with $1500 per month premiums with $5000-$10000 deductibles. They were basically very expensive catastrophic insurance plans. It looked to me like they basically offered many of the plans typically found in the self employed market on the exchange, but adding in the premium subsidies to help on that end. My wife ended up taking a job that offered great health insurance, so we were thankfully able to get out of the individual market. 

I don't believe the Obamacare system will last as it is currently put together. The deductibles need to be down under $1000 per year to make people want to buy in. In other words, I believe the cost and deductible set up has to be similar to what an employee at a good company or a state/federal job would be offered, not what the self employed have traditionally been offered.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 24, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Good....Single payer here we come!
> ...


Damn those physicians....


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 24, 2015)

Arianrhod said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


She's a Catholic with a blown out knee...


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 24, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> It's the gift that keeps on giving.  I have to say Im not too disappointed here.  The insurance companies figured they had it made: a gov't mandate to buy their product.  Thats like a license to steal.  What they didnt figure was that young people are still smart enough (barely) to compare two numbers and pick the lower one.
> So now policies sold on the Obamacare exchanges are poison to insurers, sure money losers. UnitedHealth is actively discouraging buyers from choosing its policies and will probably exit the market.
> Democrats deliver total failure once more.
> UnitedHealth’s ObamaCare Reckoning



He's complaining because Obamacare made the insurance marketplace too competitive?

Oh, the Rabbirony.


----------



## Arianrhod (Nov 24, 2015)

Mike473 said:


> Being self employed for about 20 years, I was pretty sure there would be some issues with the Affordable Care Act plans right from the start. The plans offered to the self employed over the years have often had very high deductibles. I remember looking at some family plans with $1500 per month premiums with $5000-$10000 deductibles. They were basically very expensive catastrophic insurance plans. It looked to me like they basically offered many of the plans typically found in the self employed market on the exchange, but adding in the premium subsidies to help on that end. My wife ended up taking a job that offered great health insurance, so we were thankfully able to get out of the individual market.
> 
> I don't believe the Obamacare system will last as it is currently put together. The deductibles need to be down under $1000 per year to make people want to buy in. In other words, I believe the cost and deductible set up has to be similar to what an employee at a good company or a state/federal job would be offered, not what the self employed have traditionally been offered.



If I may ask, were you looking at policies on the insurers' sites?  Because they'll just quote you their regular rates based on age, number of family members, smoking status, etc. without calculating the subsidy under the PPACA.

Try running your info through the Kaiser widget:

Subsidy Calculator Widget

Then go to your state exchange (if there is one) or healthcare.gov

You may be pleasantly surprised by the difference.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 24, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



You're probably still under the Rabbillusion that it will be repealed.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 7, 2016)

Mike473 said:


> Being self employed for about 20 years, I was pretty sure there would be some issues with the Affordable Care Act plans right from the start. The plans offered to the self employed over the years have often had very high deductibles. I remember looking at some family plans with $1500 per month premiums with $5000-$10000 deductibles. They were basically very expensive catastrophic insurance plans. It looked to me like they basically offered many of the plans typically found in the self employed market on the exchange, but adding in the premium subsidies to help on that end. My wife ended up taking a job that offered great health insurance, so we were thankfully able to get out of the individual market.
> 
> I don't believe the Obamacare system will last as it is currently put together.* The deductibles need to be down under $1000 per year to make people want to buy in.* In other words, I believe the cost and deductible set up has to be similar to what an employee at a good company or a state/federal job would be offered, not what the self employed have traditionally been offered.



OMHeavens.......

under 1000/year.......

I think I am getting a cramp I am laughing so hard.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 13, 2016)

Mike473 said:


> Being self employed for about 20 years, I was pretty sure there would be some issues with the Affordable Care Act plans right from the start. The plans offered to the self employed over the years have often had very high deductibles. I remember looking at some family plans with $1500 per month premiums with $5000-$10000 deductibles. They were basically very expensive catastrophic insurance plans. It looked to me like they basically offered many of the plans typically found in the self employed market on the exchange, but adding in the premium subsidies to help on that end. My wife ended up taking a job that offered great health insurance, so we were thankfully able to get out of the individual market.
> 
> I don't believe the Obamacare system will last as it is currently put together. The deductibles need to be down under $1000 per year to make people want to buy in. In other words, I believe the cost and deductible set up has to be similar to what an employee at a good company or a state/federal job would be offered, not what the self employed have traditionally been offered.



I noticed the sympathy you got for your plight.

The far left and far right all have their heads up their asses.

They care....about you....when  they can.


----------



## dblack (Feb 13, 2016)

The Rabbi said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Good....Single payer here we come!
> ...



The "secret goal", that ACA as a pathway to single payer, is an even bigger con than ACA itself, and if anyone deserves to suffer it's the fools who supported a shitty law based on a deliberate deception.


----------



## dblack (Feb 13, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



Our fate was sealed by Roberts. My only interest is in holding the shitbags who ushered it in accountable.


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 13, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



Dear NYcarbineer 
Why not just make it optional to enroll participate and fund?
All the prolife programs are funded and operated by voluntary donations and supporters.
If the Democrats have this political agenda, why are other people required to be under it?
What crime did we commit to merit depriving us of liberty and the right to choose how we manage health care?


----------



## dblack (Feb 13, 2016)

emilynghiem said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



emilynghiem - I appreciate the sentiment here, but that's not how government works. The whole point of government is to mandate compliance. A voluntary system requires no laws and no government.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 13, 2016)

dblack said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...





emilynghiem said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



The only way this works is if they can make it attractive.

That is why the founders envisioned states with autonomy.  If you wanted to live in a nanny state like NY...you could and vote in nanny legislators to your hearts content.

If you want to live in a more independent state like Wyoming...you could.  You could be more individual.  Of course, there is more risk with this...but I digress.

"Opting out is what got us the articles of confederation" and why we have our consititution.


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 13, 2016)

RDD_1210 said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


You trying to get posters to data mine?


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 13, 2016)

And yeah. Obamacare sucks. Humana is the latest causality.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 13, 2016)

BlueGin said:


> And yeah. Obamacare sucks. Humana is the latest causality.



Can you supply a link please ?


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 14, 2016)

Oh well, we can call this Transformation of the ObamaNation

snip:

Obamacare Medicaid Expansion an Invitation to Fraud and Abuse


The Daily Signal exposed Obamacare's Medicaid expansion as an invitation to fraud and abuse as millions of possibly ineligible residents have enrolled.

*Now Congress is interested in investigating the fraud as hundreds of millions of dollars may be handed out to millionaires, illegal aliens, and other undeserving enrollees.*

“This is what happens. You open the door. You don’t do your verification. You don’t know who is coming into the program, and yes, you’re going to see a program like this balloon and get out of control quickly,” Blackburn said when asked if Congress should investigate the findings. “Is it an issue? Yes. It was an issue for TennCare, it will be an issue for Obamacare.”


Similarly, Darin Miller, spokesman for Rep. Jim Jordan, R-Ohio, told The Daily Signal the congressman would be “open to investigating the [Medicaid] expansions that allow this sort of thing to happen.”

“This is just another reason why Obamacare needs to be repealed,” he said.

On Tuesday, The Daily Signal reported that under the Affordable Care Act, Americans who have significant sums of money in assets—in some cases up to $5 million—but low monthly incomes can qualify for and enroll in Medicaid. Obamacare, as it was written and passed by Congress, did away with an asset test previously used in traditional Medicaid, and the new system allows asset-rich Americans to enroll in government-sponsored health insurance so long as their monthly incomes are low enough.

The trend is particularly prevalent in the 31 states and the District of Columbia that expanded Medicaid, as eligibility requirements were loosened to include individuals who make below 138 percent of the federal poverty line, or roughly $16,000 annually.



How bad is it? The state of Illinois hired an independent auditor in 2014 to examine its Medicaid rolls. What they found *was astonishing:*

ALL of it here:
Obamacare Medicaid Expansion an Invitation to Fraud and Abuse


----------



## Arianrhod (Feb 14, 2016)

What's astonishing is how much PPACA-bashing is based on blogs, rumor-mongering, and unsupported sources.

Carry on.


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 15, 2016)

dblack said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Exactly dblack that's the point.
If Muslims want to issue mandates for themselves, it is voluntary,
and members of that belief CHOOSE to comply and enforce that for
THEMSELVES.

DUH.

If Christians want to fund and promote "right to life" as their standards,
they are expected to do so VOLUNATARILY for THEMSELVES, and NOT impose on the public with their beliefs they want to mandate through govt and laws; so why not with legislation that is biased by "right to health care".

Why don't we treat all political beliefs EQUALLY with the same understanding
as religious beliefs? And keep them OUT of govt unless we all AGREE on them?

If we all happen to agree on something, such as including GOD in the pledge of allegiance or on money, then that reference can be used by govt and it's not big deal.  "Justice" and "Equal Justice under Law" are basically FAITH BASED concepts, but we happen to AGREE on them so our laws refer to these faith-based things.  If we DON'T agree on faith-based references to God, Jesus, Heaven, Prayer, etc. then if secular people can contest such beliefs to remove from govt, why can't other people contest conflicting beliefs to be removed from govt?

Why is it that only ATHEISTS or SECULAR nonbelievers can sue to remove references to Crosses, Prayers, Nativity scenes or Christmas, because it excludes their beliefs; why not remove these other endorsements of beliefs that conflict with beliefs of OTHER people?

Why keep tolerating this double standard? Does it constitute Discrimination by creed or not?

We need to start a political awareness movement and agreement to RECOGNIZE political beliefs and keep them out of govt unless the public AGREES to them.

Yes, the mandates SHOULD be voluntary because they involve PERSONAL values, beliefs and decisions; and it is not federal govt's job to mandate that.

Not unless we pass an Amendment first AGREEING to authorize federal govt to extend its powers into personal health care.

Now catastrophic and epidemic level issues, sure, we might agree to have federal emergency funds for that.  But we didn't agree to hand over all health care. The people who voted on that have different beliefs that EXCLUDE the beliefs of Constitutionalists. So that is like Christians assuming everyone is okay with Crosses and prayers and instigating that through govt, and not caring about the imposition exclusion and discrimination argued by atheists.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 15, 2016)

emilynghiem said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



"Liberty"  can't be a blank check.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 15, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> Oh well, we can call this Transformation of the ObamaNation
> 
> snip:
> 
> ...



So this is a means test based on wealth that existed before and Obamacare REMOVED it ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 20, 2016)

The Rabbi said:


> It's the gift that keeps on giving.  I have to say Im not too disappointed here.  The insurance companies figured they had it made: a gov't mandate to buy their product.  Thats like a license to steal.  What they didnt figure was that young people are still smart enough (barely) to compare two numbers and pick the lower one.
> So now policies sold on the Obamacare exchanges are poison to insurers, sure money losers. UnitedHealth is actively discouraging buyers from choosing its policies and will probably exit the market.
> Democrats deliver total failure once more.
> UnitedHealth’s ObamaCare Reckoning



Hundreds of millions of dollars.

Obama is thanking all those share holders for their contributions to his cause.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 28, 2016)

RDD_1210 said:


> Good....Single payer here we come!



Yep....just what the doctor ordered.

Witch doctor.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 28, 2016)

Arianrhod said:


> What's astonishing is how much PPACA-bashing is based on blogs, rumor-mongering, and unsupported sources.
> 
> Carry on.




average premiums are up,  average deductibles are up.  people are forced to buy coverages that they don't need or want, there are as many uninsured now as before ACA.

No rumors or blogging, just simple facts.


----------



## Arianrhod (Jul 28, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > What's astonishing is how much PPACA-bashing is based on blogs, rumor-mongering, and unsupported sources.
> ...



If they're facts, they're provable.  Let's see what you have - especially that last bit.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 28, 2016)

Arianrhod said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Arianrhod said:
> ...




already been posted many times.   Do your own research,  its not my job to educate you.

Look it up.  If I reposted the facts you would bitch about the source, so do it yourself and report back.   OR, you could just continue to wallow in dem lies and talking points.  Your choice.


----------



## Arianrhod (Jul 28, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



I know the facts from the original sources.  I just wanted to see where you dug up contradictory information.  If you can't be bothered, you're probably not that sure of your sources.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 28, 2016)

Arianrhod said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Arianrhod said:
> ...




then you should be able to post them.   Go for it.


----------



## Arianrhod (Jul 28, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



You made the claim first.  You go first.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 29, 2016)

Arianrhod said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Arianrhod said:
> ...




premiums in Texas just went up 60%.  On November 1 everyone's premiums will go up.  Obama is trying to get the increases delayed til December, but congress told him to stick it.  ACA has been a disaster for everyone who pays for medical insurance,  if you get it free its great.  Do you get it free?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 29, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Can you post a link ?


----------



## Redfish (Jul 30, 2016)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Arianrhod said:
> ...


http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/07/upshot/get-ready-for-higher-obamacare-rates-next-year.html?_r=0


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 30, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



You responded.

I can't see what your loser opponent says, but I can see it has not posted.

I am guessing there is no comeback.

This is from your article:

Most people who are buying insurance on the Obamacare marketplaces will not feel the effects of these increases; the formula that calculates federal subsidies will offset the increases for them. But rising prices will hurt higher-income Americans who have to pay their own premiums. That group is already paying a lot for health insurance, and the coverage often comes with high deductibles and other forms of out-of-pocket expenses.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 30, 2016)

Redfish said:


> Arianrhod said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



I am having a hard time with the 60% increase claim.

Do you have a link for that ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Aug 12, 2016)

RDD_1210 said:


> Good....Single payer here we come!



Is Hillary talking Universal Health Care ?


----------

